# The dude from Fast & Furious, who isn't Vin Diesel, dies in car crash



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

> *Actor Paul Walker Dead at 40 in Car Crash, TMZ Reports*
> 
> Actor Paul Walker, best known for the Fast and the Furious movie series, died in a ?fiery car crash? on Saturday, according to TMZ:
> 
> ...




Irony level: Maximum.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2013)

Wait really?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2013)

Perfect thread title. I immediately knew who you meant.

Well, no more sequels with him.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 30, 2013)

pretty sure this is fake

please 

I actually really enjoy the series hm


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

Local newspaper who isn't TMZ



All signs point to not fake.


----------



## Monna (Nov 30, 2013)

Wikipedia says he's dead


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm shocked he was 40, really.


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 30, 2013)

I saw the title and was immediately thinking of the U.S. gun-walking scandal. 

I was already in "Oh shit, a cover-up!" mode and everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

Cue in the bad jokes. 

RIP, he's only guy I actually liked from the movies before they introduced Han. 

Morale of the story: Don't drive fast mm'kay?


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Nov 30, 2013)

No. Noo. NOOOOOOOOOO.

I liked him and the series.


----------



## Sora (Nov 30, 2013)

wow....a very ironic death
RIP


----------



## navy (Nov 30, 2013)

What a respectful title.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2013)

Why does TMZ have to be the primary source of this?




All news outlets refer to TMZ's "report".  Not saying it's a hoax but it's been nearly 7 hours since the alleged incident and still no official confirmation outside of TMZ's word.  It's a bit unsettling given the situation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

navy said:


> What a respectful title.


"Paul Walker dies in car crash"
"Who?"
"The dude from Fast & Furious who isn't Vin Diesel"
"Ohhhhh...him...bummer"

I just saved a few steps.


----------



## sworder (Nov 30, 2013)

would suck if this turns out to be true 

I quite enjoyed the movies


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2013)

afgpride said:


> Why does TMZ have to be the primary source of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither Fox nor CNN have it so it's gotta be a fake. 

I wonder how many others thought the title suggested that Eric Holder died in a car accident, from the other "fast & furious"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

People don't know who Paul Walker is?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 30, 2013)

what's up with these celebrities dying an ironic death 
starts with amy winehouse, now this


----------



## navy (Nov 30, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> "Paul Walker dies in car crash"
> "Who?"
> "The dude from Fast & Furious who isn't Vin Diesel"
> "Ohhhhh...him...bummer"
> ...



So why didnt you do the fastest title and put  "Paul Walker" from Fast and Furious instead "The Dude"?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> Wikipedia says he's dead



seems they deleted that


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2013)

You gotta be shitting me..........


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2013)

it's   a hoax


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 30, 2013)

wow and i was just watching fast and furious and hr ago.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Neither Fox nor CNN have it so it's gotta be a fake.


Well not necessarily, certain circumstances could exist that would prevent CNN or Fox from jumping on it.  But fake celebrity death stories is nothing new and I wouldn't be surprised if this is another such case.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 30, 2013)

>tmz

k.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

Never knew TMZ were that non-credible


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 30, 2013)

His official twitter just confirmed it.

RIP


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 30, 2013)

his friends confirmed it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

Ceria said:


> Neither Fox nor CNN have it so it's gotta be a fake.
> 
> I wonder how many others thought the title suggested that Eric Holder died in a car accident, from the other "fast & furious"


Probably only conservative nuts who actually cared about that fake scandal?


Khris said:


> People don't know who Paul Walker is?


Name? No. By face and identifying him as the Fast & Furious guy? Yeah. 


Selina Kyle said:


> what's up with these celebrities dying an ironic death
> starts with amy winehouse, now this


If you live one way, you're more likely to die that way. /shrug


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironic.



Ceria said:


> Neither Fox nor CNN have it so it's gotta be a fake.
> 
> I wonder how many others thought the title suggested that Eric Holder died in a car accident, from the other "fast & furious"



Well, CNN and Fox News are a farce of a news organisation, so no surprise they didn't mention it immediately.


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2013)

So basically no one really knows.........


----------



## navy (Nov 30, 2013)

TMZ is very credible when it comes to celebrity news.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 30, 2013)

Well if he is dead... may his soul rest in peace


----------



## Kanga (Nov 30, 2013)

Very unfortunate.

RIP


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 30, 2013)

Gino said:


> So basically no one really knows.........





He's dead.


----------



## Legend (Nov 30, 2013)

Thats a shame, he will be missed


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> He's dead.



You're five minutes late.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2013)

RIP. 

Good bye to fast and furious too.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 30, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> "Paul Walker dies in car crash"
> "Who?"
> "The dude from Fast & Furious who isn't Vin Diesel"
> "Ohhhhh...him...bummer"
> ...


You were being crass. Anyway may he rest in peace, the news was sad to hear.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2013)

oh it turned out to be true
good night


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 30, 2013)

Johnny Walker is dead?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2013)

It's a shame.  He was really talented.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Perfect thread title. I immediately knew who you meant.
> 
> Well, *no more sequels* with him.



So close.

Though seriously filming for Fast & Furious 343 err 7 started in September. My guess is they will just have to do it without him. Though I haven't seen any of them since whatever number Tokyo Drift was.

Anyway R.I.F.P. dude.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm killing myself.

Who else is up for a mass suicide?


----------



## T-Bag (Nov 30, 2013)

if people still dont believe it, cnn (ur most precious) just confirmed it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

WhatADrag said:


> RIP.
> 
> Good bye to fast and furious too.



Not true. They'll just write him out and continue the series with the bald guys. 

Tis a shame though, I liked him in those movies. Only reason I watched them(along with Han as well).


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2013)

apparently he was a passenger in a friend's car


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2013)

so so sad, was hoping it was hoax


----------



## Kagekatsu (Nov 30, 2013)

Ugh, much as I don't want to laugh, I cannot deny this is the most ironic death I have ever heard. RIP


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2013)

[youtube]fSX13jgRxI4[/youtube]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2013)

RIP Bill Cosby.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> Not true. They'll just write him out and continue the series with the bald guys.


 Or they can just give his role to another actor. I mean they did it for Dumbledore in harry potter.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> apparently he was a passenger in a friend's car


Man...its really fucking hard to resist making jokes about it, despite it being so tragic.

"If only that friend was Vin Diesel, he'd have lived" is what I want to post.

But I know its too soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

Revy said:


> Or they can just give his role to another actor. I mean they did it for Dumbledore in harry potter.



IMO it's better if they write him out. There's like no deep personality for any of the FF characters. Their actors inject the personalities.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 30, 2013)

Mider T said:


> RIP Bill Cosby.


Joke went over my head.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Joke went over my head.


I think the joke is there's been countless internet rumors of his death.

And with him being 76, they're generally seen as plausible.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Damn the irony hit him like a tank of Nos


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 30, 2013)

Sad news; he, along with Han, were my favourites of the series. Condolences to his family, as well as friends and fellow actors.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 30, 2013)

He died like he livedacted.


Godspeed Mr. Walker.


----------



## Jagger (Nov 30, 2013)

The level of irony of this incident is the same as that white supremacist guy that found through a DNA test that he had African lineage.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2013)

This isn't ironic.


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 30, 2013)

^Exactly.

It is quite sad, though.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 30, 2013)

And on the same day Paul Driver dies in a walking crash.


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2013)

Havoc said:


> This isn't ironic.



bitch, that's irony.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2013)

It would be ironic if he were driving slowly and his car exploded. 

Or if he were walking and got hit by a car.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 30, 2013)

As a fellow gearhead, it really sucks that he's gone, as Paul and Vin rekindled the love of automobiles for an entire generation. I hope he gets a moment of noise like Shelby did after he passed.


----------



## rac585 (Nov 30, 2013)

too fast too soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

>but I'm looking at the gif Arishem posted, and it's not helping.

Huh? You're kidding right?


----------



## santanico (Nov 30, 2013)

Havoc said:


> It would be ironic if he were driving slowly and his car exploded.
> 
> Or if he were walking and got hit by a car.



he was driving too fast and too furious.. i-r-o-n-y


----------



## Əyin (Nov 30, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker. My condolence.  
Well, either Too Fast Too Furious 7 cancelled or must go on without him.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 30, 2013)

Porsches are fucking star killers. James Dean and Ryan Dunn was killed in them and now Paul has been added to the list. Celebrities should stay away from hitlermobiles.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 30, 2013)

He lived fast and his death causes anguish and fury


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 30, 2013)

That's really sad to hear but I'm rather glad it wasn't Vin.


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)

Havoc said:


> This isn't ironic.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 30, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> That's really sad to hear but I'm rather glad it wasn't Vin.



No more Riddick would suck even more.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 30, 2013)

It's not ironic at all since he was the passenger. RIP Paul Walker.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 30, 2013)

OMG! what a shocker! RIP Brian


----------



## Gino (Nov 30, 2013)

Some of you in this thread need to die.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 30, 2013)

Havoc said:


> This isn't ironic.



Major Lexicographer hottie would say this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Ts8mheu8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 30, 2013)

Poor Paul Walker, he will be missed  </3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 30, 2013)

Psychic said:


> It's not ironic at all since he was the passenger. RIP Paul Walker.


That kinda adds to the irony tbph. Because the implication is if he's as good a driver as the character he plays, ergo, had he been driving, he probably wouldn't have crashed.


----------



## Cord (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure why this thread has to be entitled _"The dude from Fast & Furious, who isn't Vin"_, when it could just simply say _Paul Walker_ since it's about him and the article outright mentions his name. 



Khris said:


> People don't know who Paul Walker is?



I've known him not from the _Fast & the Furious,_ but from his other films and loved almost all of them. He isn't one of my favorite actors but I've always liked this guy. So this is really unfortunate. :<

R.I.P. Paul.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 30, 2013)

starr said:


> he was driving too fast and too furious.. i-r-o-n-y



He wasn't driving.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 30, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I hated Fast and Furious with a passion
> He dies an ironic death
> He dies on my birthday
> 
> ...



I won't neg you but, your an ass


----------



## The World (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 1, 2013)

I feel sorry for his daughter.

RIP Paul.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2013)

No Meadow!  Why!  Why the fuck did this have to happen!!!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I hated Fast and Furious with a passion
> He dies an ironic death
> He dies on my birthday
> 
> ...




I will destroy your reps.

It's my only reason to exist now.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

ur a faget


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2013)

Frankie has another stroke and now this guy is dead

What is going on?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 1, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BUSnGF0mLo[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

Warudo had it comin'.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Shut the fuck up stunna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2013)

The Internet is a free pass to be a douche.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Bitch we already seen the gif on the last page......


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2013)

Havoc said:


> He wasn't driving.



first they said he wasn't, now they're saying he was so.....


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Paul is laughing from Heaven


----------



## Cord (Dec 1, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I hated Fast and Furious with a passion
> He dies an ironic death
> He dies on my birthday
> 
> ...



 **


----------



## Taylor (Dec 1, 2013)

Very ironic but indeed very sad. I actually enjoyed his acting, he carried for everyone in Fast and Furious; apart from Han. 



Rest In Peace you good looking bastard.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2013)

Malicious Friday said:


> I hated Fast and Furious with a passion
> He dies an ironic death
> He dies on my birthday
> 
> ...


----------



## tgre (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP in peace


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> Hey Bitch we already seen the gif on the last page......


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2013)

Poor guy rip


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 1, 2013)

Rip on into the aether Paul.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

[youtube]H9nPf7w7pDI[/youtube]


----------



## Smoke (Dec 1, 2013)

I first saw him in "She's all that."


He was awesome


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Jne9t8sHpUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Dec 1, 2013)

People acting stupid as usual.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 1, 2013)

Negging me with a pic of Paul Walker in the shower is not going to save you from the hell you're destined to go one fateful day.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2013)

Taylor said:


> Very ironic but indeed very sad. I actually enjoyed his acting, he carried for everyone in Fast and Furious; apart from Han.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest In Peace you good looking bastard.


Oh wow? He was that cunt in Pleasantville? Damn.

Such a good film.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 1, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5qp2_l46U[/youtube]


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2013)

That is some dark and heavy irony :/

RIP


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2013)

Usual suspects failing hard to be edgy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2013)

It's gonna blow up?  smh.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Dec 1, 2013)

What a horrible death.  Rest in peace beautiful.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Paul. 

You'll be missed.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 1, 2013)

Well my rep is going to go down the drain after this but...

So tragedy. Much sad. Such crash. Very car. Wow.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2013)

Guess i'm the one person who wasn't the biggest fan of the series. RIP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 1, 2013)

I know where this thread is going so I am unsubscribing.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2013)

someone from reddit posted pictures supposedlt of the accident


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> someone from reddit posted pictures supposedlt of the accident



Holy shit that's a fucking wreck, the entire car is split in half.

RIP Paul Walker, you will be missed.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2013)

ironic indeed


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Didn't care for him or the movies, but rest in peace I guess.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Psychic said:


> Negging me with a pic of Paul Walker in the shower is not going to save you from the hell you're destined to go one fateful day.



Not that I find those tryhard pictures funny, but really? Are you really saying The World deserves to go to hell for something like this?

You see, religion is the problem.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Not that I find those tryhard pictures funny, but really? Are you really saying The World deserves to go to hell for something like this?
> 
> You see, religion is the problem.



Not really.....People are the problem


----------



## Morgan (Dec 1, 2013)

Dafuq!? I actually liked this guy. It's quite a shock sometimes you forget that celebrities can die by other means than drugs/gunshots.


----------



## Cord (Dec 1, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> someone from reddit posted pictures supposedlt of the accident





Vae said:


> Holy shit that's a fucking wreck, the entire car is split in half.
> 
> RIP Paul Walker, you will be missed.




*Spoiler*: __ 










It would take a miracle for anyone to survive a crash like that.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Nah, religion is the problem.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 1, 2013)

He died, but why should he get more recognition to his death than others? I know it's because of you all bias and all, but nonetheless, rip... every dog has their day. I may die tomorrow, you guys lurking here might too die tomorrow, so let's keep it at that...


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Mirage said:


> He died, but why should he get more recognition to his death than others? I know it's because of you all bias and all, but nonetheless, rip... every dog has their day. I may die tomorrow, you guys lurking here might too die tomorrow, so let's keep it at that...


Look up the definition of recognition.

Then you'll have your answer.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nah, religion is the problem.



Because a world without religion will result in a utopia guided by our bunny overlords made with hallal marshmallows and fleshlights that allow it to express its love not war philosophy.

Yea, religion is definitely the problem...


----------



## Kronin (Dec 1, 2013)

Rest in peace Paul Walker


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 1, 2013)

They come in threes. R.I.P 

Paul Crouch and Paul Walker.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 1, 2013)

>Over 900,000 people on facebook liked this


----------



## Keile (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP, dude.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker. He had some nice movies out there and seemed like a decent guy. The guy is on his way to a charity event and dies horribly in a car crash. Really God ?


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 1, 2013)

I thought the news was a hoax. That's a nasty car crash. R.I.P. Paul Walker.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> No. Noo. NOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> I liked him and the series.


^


dude died as he lived/acted, in a fast car



maybe it's too soon, but I can't help but think what will happen to F&F7 now .. assuming it isn't scrapped - how will they explain Brians absence/death in the movie ? have Stathams character revenge kill him as he did Han ?  or there won't be an absence somehow ?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2013)

Man, celeb news can get pretty huge threads


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Yea, religion is definitely the problem...



It's not like I said this more than once.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)

so who was the driver of the car anyway ?

RIP him too


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> It's not like I said this more than once.



Quite sad you can't read blatant sarcasm. Are you so blinded by your own stupid idealism drug-induced fairy tale that you hopped on to a post that you believed FINALLY agreed with you?


----------



## Keile (Dec 1, 2013)

I hoped he fucked a girl before he went for that final ride. I hope he nutted in her too.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Quite sad you can't read blatant sarcasm.



Said the person that tried to save face.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^
> 
> 
> dude died as he lived/acted, in a fast car
> ...



wikipedia reckons F&F7 is in post production and filming began at the beginning of sept which would give them 3 months worth of filming to play around with at least.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nah, religion is the problem.



...

*Hitler*:  Jews are the problem.
*Ku Klux Klan*:  Blacks are the problem.
*Iran*:  Israel is the problem.
*Homopobes*:  Gays are the problem.
*Religiousphobes*:  Religion is the problem.

If you aren't careful, you'll wake up one day finding yourself the member of a hate group.

Assuming you aren't a member of a hate group, already.

.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Said the person that tried to save face.





No retort of value, ehh... Says it all, quite frankly.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> ...
> 
> *Hitler*:  Jews are the problem.
> *Ku Klux Klan*:  Blacks are the problem.
> ...



That's why I'm veeeeery careful I don't end up in one. 


Ayanli said:


> No retort of value, ehh... Says it all, quite frankly.




You're posting gifs and images in order to put more emphasis on your lackluster post. It's rich to see you talking about "No retort of value"


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> That's why I'm veeeeery careful I don't end up in one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're posting gifs and images in order to put more emphasis on your lackluster post. It's rich to see you talking about "No retort of value"



Are you even able to recognize one?


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

booooooooooooooooooooooring. 


booooooooooooooooooooooring.

oh my god


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooring.
> 
> 
> booooooooooooooooooooooring.
> ...



I guess that answers that.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

whatever words you have to type in order to get the last word.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> whatever words you have to type in order to get the last word.



Your post is kinda ironic, don't ya think?


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

not really, since I'm actually amused by how much you detest me in order to get the last word in a pointless conversation like this (since it's far from an argument).


----------



## gershwin (Dec 1, 2013)

What an irony of life 

RIP


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> not really, since I'm actually amused by how much you detest me in order to get the last word in a pointless conversation like this (since it's far from an argument).



I don't actually know you. I know nothing of you nor have we ever had a conversation. I don't detest you. Gotta first get to know you before hatin'.

Doesn't mean I can't ridicule you for the warped vomit you just spewed on our clean. white carpets.


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> I don't actually know you.



That's what makes it so crazy. 

//


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> That's what makes it so crazy.
> 
> //



Why does it matter? Enlighten me as to the significance, please.


----------



## olaf (Dec 1, 2013)

thank god the tree survived


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Didn't realize who it was until just a minute ago either. 

Bombin' way to go, though.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2013)

oh my fuckin god no.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

The things I learn about you people...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 1, 2013)

Why do people feel the need to argue in a thread about someone who just died 

Negs all around.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Flow is just braindead like that


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP                .


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder what happened in the last few seconds before they crashed.


----------



## Bender (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone who saw the teaser ending of Fast and Furious 6 think


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jason Statham did it like i do?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 1, 2013)

Guess he drove 2fast

R.I.P


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't watched a Fast and Furious movie since the third i think, that one in Japan, so i couldn't care less about the franchise, but that does not mean i want any of its actors to die or anything, so RIP.


----------



## Justice (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, this is sad and shocking. 

I will remember Paul Walker for Running Scared and the FF franchise, but man is sad that he died in a freak accident on way to a charity event.

R.I.P Paul Walker.


----------



## Evolution (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Brian.


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 1, 2013)

I liked him. Its sad that his life ended so quickly.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2013)

> UPDATE (Dec. 1, 8:45 a.m.): Although it's unclear what caused the accident, authorities have said speed appears to have played a major factor.




Died as he lived. =/

2fast


----------



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

What a classless thread title. If you can't have respect for the dead then don't bother starting threads dumbass.

RIP to Paul Walker.
Thoroughly enjoyed fast and furious and I thought he was great in it.


----------



## SLB (Dec 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> What a classless thread title. If you can't have respect for the dead then don't bother starting threads dumbass.
> 
> RIP to Paul Walker.
> Thoroughly enjoyed fast and furious and I thought he was great in it.



I think the distinction was necessary


----------



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

'Fast & Furious' star, Paul Walker, dies in car crash

Something simple like this would have sufficed. Instead we have this guy trying to get cute with someone's death. Pathetic. If Cafe members are too stupid to read the article then that's their problem.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> What a classless thread title. If you can't have respect for the dead then don't bother starting threads dumbass.
> 
> RIP to Paul Walker.
> Thoroughly enjoyed fast and furious and I thought he was great in it.


1. Your opinion is meaningless to me.
2. I addressed this already



Sunuvmann said:


> "Paul Walker dies in car crash"
> "Who?"
> "The dude from Fast & Furious who isn't Vin Diesel"
> "Ohhhhh...him...bummer"
> ...


And Zaru already confirmed the efficacy of my thread titling.


Zaru said:


> Perfect thread title. I immediately knew who you meant.
> 
> Well, no more sequels with him.


----------



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

Worst thread title 2013, easily. Shame on you.


----------



## betterthanu33 (Dec 1, 2013)

Total B.S. is what I'd call that death.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> Worst thread title 2013, easily. Shame on you.


Worst poster of 2013, easily. Eat a dick.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2013)

Shitty thread title  gets mad when someone says it's a Shitty thread title.


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why do people feel the need to argue in a thread about someone who just died
> 
> Negs all around.



seriously                             .


----------



## EJ (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey op.

YOUR THREAD TITLE SUCKS.


----------



## Suzy (Dec 1, 2013)

It's kind of ironic to co star in a series about street racing, and then die in a car crash. 

R.I.P. Paul


----------



## Savior (Dec 1, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Worst poster of 2013, easily. Eat a dick.



Nice rebuttal. If you can't make an appropriate thread title, then don't make threads obviously.

In honor of Paul Walker.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8C1wjbsKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Dec 1, 2013)

starr said:


> seriously                             .



De mortuis nil nisi bonum?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2013)

bitching about the thread title lulz bored fuckahs is bored


----------



## Arishem (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the driver:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoA-5tWihic[/YOUTUBE]

As a legit racer, he should've known not to thrash a CGT on the street, a car that doesn't have traction or stability control. It's basically a German Viper and just as unforgiving.

Here's a video right after the crash it looks like
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBeCopFSAjU#t=51[/youtube]


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

It's pretty official now that you all suck at conjuring up degrading comments.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 1, 2013)

...wow.

I can't believe I'm reading this.


----------



## Lavender (Dec 1, 2013)

Man, this sucks.

My love for cars was rekindled by the movie series, and to see one of it's lead actors go out in this fashion.....Man, it's not right. He was a really cool guy as well.

All of my condolences go to the family. 

....

And i'am ashamed to see some of the comments in this thread.   

When someone dies and there is a tribute thread/news thread about it.... Arguments go elsewhere or shouldnt be made at all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP.

There was no 'Charity Event'.

Just a ruse for a Street Race they lost.

Oh and I blame Nitrous.

Better not fucking Laugh.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's declare war on Germany.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2013)

^ Haven't they already lost?


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Aren't you French?


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> Worst thread title 2013, easily. Shame on you.



jesus christ how did you get this shit?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2013)

Ken said:


> Aren't you French?



At least I'm not German.

Pray for Xin.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 1, 2013)

Holy Roman Empire 2.0


----------



## Risyth (Dec 1, 2013)

Man, that's wrong. He was allegedly the passenger, too.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker. The FF series were good entertainment but I really liked him in "running scared". Agree with mostly everyone else that the thread title is disrespectful (even if the OP meant well).


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 1, 2013)

Speedy Jag. said:


> At least I'm not German.
> 
> Pray for Xin.



Put that chicken back in the fridge.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2013)

Savior said:


> Nice rebuttal. If you can't make an appropriate thread title, then don't make threads obviously.
> 
> In honor of Paul Walker.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8C1wjbsKw[/YOUTUBE]


I'd haunt you if you played a 2 Chainz/Wiz Khalifa song in commemoration of my death.


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P Paul Walker =[


----------



## Risyth (Dec 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'd haunt you if you played a 2 Chainz/Wiz Khalifa song in commemoration of my death.



Lol. 10cha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2013)

@Stunna

Boy you got no taste.  Song is dope 



Savior said:


> Nice rebuttal. If you can't make an appropriate thread title, then don't make threads obviously.
> 
> In honor of Paul Walker.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8C1wjbsKw[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome fucking song

R.I.P. Paul Walker A.K.A Brian from Fast and the Furious


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 2, 2013)

Lavender said:


> Man, this sucks.
> 
> My love for cars was rekindled by the movie series, and to see one of it's lead actors go out in this fashion.....Man, it's not right. He was a really cool guy as well.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this post, but with me it was the love for Japanese cars in particular, the ones Paul (Brian) was driving like Supra and GTR.

Going out in a CGT, my fav. car of all time. 

Life's just a bitch.

R.I.P. Bro.


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2013)

Walker's death made me want to make sure I'm more *MORE* careful about my driving. Wish folks that drive on the route in my state would checks this  story and be more wary.


----------



## Roman (Dec 2, 2013)

Revy said:


> Or they can just give his role to another actor. I mean they did it for Dumbledore in harry potter.



Hard to do that in the middle of the film when this movie isn't even finished filming yet.

Much as I never liked the fast & furious films, I'll be watching this one in his honor. He was a good guy. RIP.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 2, 2013)

Shitty title. 

If  some people don't know/remember him, they will when they read the article itself. 

A little respect goes a long way.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2013)

Those movies are overrated as hell basically.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2013)

I think the OP was smart to do the thread like this I like the thread title


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 2, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with the thread title. It's pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Dec 2, 2013)

*People bitching about the thread title more then they're actually bitching and writing down their sincere condolences because of Paul Walker's death. *


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I did neither I'm just like that.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2013)

I like how disrespectful the title is 

Anyway RIP


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey I'll see him in Heaven because He believed in Jesus! But gone to soon for real.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Dec 2, 2013)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Hey I'll see him in Heaven because He believed in Jesus! But gone to soon for real.



Dunno. Seems like he was in hell when he was being burned to a cinder. If he believed in Jesus, why did he let him burn in hell first?


----------



## Risyth (Dec 2, 2013)

A real tribute video relates to him. Remember the good times we've had at least. 2F2F was the best car movie ever made.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM-X6WF0S40[/YOUTUBE]

日本語が使ってる理由が分からん。


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 2, 2013)

Ayanli said:


> Dunno. Seems like he was in hell when he was being burned to a cinder. If he believed in Jesus, why did he let him burn in hell first?





10charrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2013)

I highly doubt that


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Dec 2, 2013)

makeoutparadise said:


> I highly doubt that



He loved driving and going fast having your car explode goes hand in hand with it. Its like saying I love fire and playing with it you can't expect to not get burned.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's to hoping that JSJ climbs back in the green by February


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2013)

Seems like a bad time to be a character named Brian.



Bender said:


> Walker's dad made me want to make sure I'm more *MORE* careful about my driving. Wish folks that drive on the route in my state would checks this  story and be more wary.



So all the other car accidents closer to home didn't strike a cord with you?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 2, 2013)

*Fast & Furious 7 to 'go ahead' after Walker's death*


> Fast & Furious 7 will still go ahead following the sudden death one of its stars, Paul Walker, according to the Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> The trade magazine quotes a source who said the production is facing a delay but the film will still be released.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-25182688


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2013)

@Mider T

No they do. This one just terrified the shit out of me.


----------



## Kanga (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh gawd, seeing Tyrese weeping still tugs at me.


----------



## eluna (Dec 2, 2013)

Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *People bitching about the thread title more then they're actually bitching and writing down their sincere condolences because of Paul Walker's death. *


It's a lol forum, what do you expect?  anyway R.I.P Paul Walker


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## kazuri (Dec 2, 2013)

Sucks. He was really underrated, you could tell he was going to do great movies as he got older. He had a great look and great charisma. The first fast and furious movie is one of my favorite movies. Perfect balance between cars crime character development, and paul did an amazing job.

*must resist urge to make joke about double clutching instead of granny shifting*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

She's not bad.

I heard the kid was in her teens though, so I'm assuming the 23 year old wasn't the mother.


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SNZ7jQgNxzE[/YOUTUBE]

Someone walk over and give Tyrese a hug. 

If that was my best friend I don't think I would be able to move away from the site of the incident for like a day.


@Zero Requiem

Dating when she was 16 :Wha


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2013)

Ken said:


> She's not bad.
> 
> I heard the kid was in her teens though, so I'm assuming the 23 year old wasn't the mother.



If you actually read the entire article you'd know.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Mider T said:


> If you actually read the entire article you'd know.



I close every tab instantly unless the remaining text is anything worth my attention, goober.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2013)

As expected from Ken.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a straightforward dude, what's there to hide?


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 3, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Zero Requiem
> 
> Dating when she was 16 :Wha



Old news really. Many people knew about the relationship before he died but didn't get criticized like when Doug Hutchison married Courtney Stodden was. I guess its because Paul was handsome while Doug...not so much.


----------



## Stan Lee (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like he always liked them young.



> Paul Walker's ex and best friend has said she's devastated about losing the 'Fast & Furious' star just five days after her father passed away from cancer.
> 
> 'These were the two loves of my life and the most important men in my life,' model-turned Las Vegas real estate broker Aubrianna Atwell said Sunday.
> 
> ...





Do the math.


----------



## Karsh (Dec 4, 2013)

13 pages of genuine sorrow up in here


----------

